# Erste Transalp (soll natürlich gleich die beste werden)



## og.echnaton (28. April 2010)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt, plane ich zusammen mit zwei Freunden unseren erste Transalp. Soll natürlich gleich ganz toll werden, landschaftlich umwerfend und nur flow trails bergab... 

Vernünftig biken können wir alle, Kondition ist warscheinlich eher medium (kommen immerhin aus Hamburg = keine Berge), Bikes sind vernünftig (ca. 140mm FW und dicke reifen etc.). Hochalpine Erfahrung, ausser jetzt im Winter beim Ski fahren, haben wir kaum. Also einer war mal Bergwandern.

Reisezeit: Warscheinlich Start in der 2. August Woche. Wir wollen Donnerstag oder Freitag morgen in Oberstdorf/Garmisch losfahren um den großen Hauptrossen auszuweichen. 

Natürlich haben wir noch viele Fragen: 
Wir hatten uns bis jetzt die Albrecht Route rausgesucht. Erscheint mir für uns ganz vernünftig.
Die Joe Route wäre ja noch eine alternative. Auch wenn die sicherlich toller wäre (alleine wegen der Val d'Unia), scheint mir die ein wenig zu hart, hauptsächlich konditionell. Ausserdem wollen wir den Transalp in 7 Tagen fahren. Dafür scheint mir die Joe Route zu anspruchsvoll. Was meint ihr dazu? 

Bei der folgenden Frage jetzt bitte nicht steinigen: Gibt es die Möglichkeit auf der Albrecht bzw. Joe Route einen Lift zum Aufstieg zu nehmen? 

Bei einem normalen Fully, kann man i.d.R. ja nur noch eine Flasche mitnehmen. Habt ihr dann eure Trinkblasen gefüllt im Rucksack oder wie macht ihr das? 

Ansonsten hatten wir noch 1-2 Tage am Gardasee geplant um nochmal den Tremalzo zu fahren.


----------



## tintinMUC (28. April 2010)

_keine Angst vor grossen Tieren_ ... auch Joe laesst sich von "Normalsterblichen" in 7 Tagen fahren ... aber fuer das "erste Mal" sicherlich besser ein bisschen Luft einplanen (auch im August kann das Wetter mal 1 Woche lang fies sein).

Lifte? bei Joe nur in Ischgl bis zur Idalpe ... ansonsten schippern beide Routen an allen Aufstiegshilfen vorbei. Aber ihr muesst euch ja nicht sklavisch an eine der beiden Routen halten .. da kann man auch locker kombinieren, weglassen und/oder anderes machen  

viel Spass dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## og.echnaton (28. April 2010)

Wir sind natürlich immer für Vorschläge offen. alles bis auf sprung in den lago und noch einmal tremalzo am letzten tag steht fest..  

btw. für die Rückfahrt hatten wir angedacht mit einem Shuttle von Riva nach Oberstorf/Gardasse zu fahren. Bahnfahrt, nach dem Transalp, haben wir nicht so viel lust zu. Kostet zwar ca. 80 euro aber wir müssen noch in den hohen Norden. Deswegen erscheint uns das als lohnenswert.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (28. April 2010)

hi,

zum thema lift kann ich leider auch nichts anderes berichten, es muss ergo fleissig gekurbelt werden.

die joe-route in 7 tagen ist aber auch machbar, kondition könnt ihr auch ohne "richtige" berge trainieren, wenn ihr wollt.

am fully mit einer flasche ist für mich kein problem, hab nicht mal ne trinkblase. kannst ja mal die suchfunktion bemühen, da gibt's mind. einen thread zu dem thema trinken beim alpencross. der eine schwört auf 2 l flüssigkeit in der blase oder in flaschen, der andere fährt mit 500 ml flasche und sagt, er hatte noch nie probleme mit nachfüllen beim alpencross. ist sicher etwas individuell das thema. ich weiss zumindest nach gut 10 jahren alpenbiken, dass ich auch mit einer flasche auskomme (0,8 l), dazu ggf. eine dose cola etc. im rucksasck als backup für lange anstiege oder "eher unbesiedelte ecken".

viel spass bei der tour,
elmar


----------



## terryx (28. April 2010)

Zum Thema "Lift" siehe oben.

Bei den Trinkflaschen war ich bisher immer froh, dass ich zwei dabei hatte. Allerdings kann man die ganzen zusätzlich anschraubbaren Halter beim MTB vergessen, das war jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. Daher hatte ich beim ersten AX die zweite Flasche zum Schluß im Rucksack, was nicht wirklich optimal ist. Beim zweiten Mal habe ich eine kleine Lenkertasche montiert, die noch vom Rennradurlaub übrig war (Hürzeler hatte so was)  und die zweite Flasche dort reingepackt. Sieht ******* aus, aber was soll's, hat seinen Zweck erfüllt. 

Cheers

Jan


----------



## Thane (28. April 2010)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> Natürlich haben wir noch viele Fragen:
> Wir hatten uns bis jetzt die Albrecht Route rausgesucht. Erscheint mir für uns ganz vernünftig.
> Die Joe Route wäre ja noch eine alternative. Auch wenn die sicherlich toller wäre (alleine wegen der Val d'Unia), scheint mir die ein wenig zu hart, hauptsächlich konditionell.



In die Albrecht-Route kannst Du problemlos und ohne grossen Mehraufwand auch das Val d´Uina einbauen.
Nach der Abfahrt vom Fimberpass statt über den Costainas durchs Val d´Uina und über Schlinigpass, Sesvennahütte nach St. Maria im Münstertal. Da triffst Du dann wieder auf die Albrecht Route.


----------



## og.echnaton (28. April 2010)

cool, wie lang ist der umweg denn? (bin noch am arbeiten, deswegen kann ich gerade nicht nachsehen)


----------



## Thane (28. April 2010)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> cool, wie lang ist der umweg denn? (bin noch am arbeiten, deswegen kann ich gerade nicht nachsehen)



Du fährst die Abfahrt vom Fimberpass weiter (Alp Chöglias-Vna-Ramosch-Sur En) und da gehts dann über die Brücke durch den Campingplatz ins Val d`Uina. Bis Uina Dadaint gut zu fahren, dann schieben.
Von Sur En bis zum Schlinigpass sind es etwa 1200 hm am Stück, mit dem Schiebestück und Fotostopps sollte das in 3-4 Stunden gehen.
Dann runter bis Laatsch (?) und dann Richtung St. Maria.
Schau nochmal beim Albi selbst, vielleicht hilft Dir der Teil weiter: http://www.transalp.info/2000/transalp/tag3.php


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. April 2010)

Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr die Übernachtungen in dem Gebiet vorreservieren, das ist Allerhöchstsaison! Ob man nun Freitag oder Samstag startet, ist in meinen Augen egal, denn jeder macht woanders Zwischenstopp, die einen fangen in Garmisch an, die anderen kommen aus Oberstdorf, etc. Auf der Route ist immer was los. Val d´ Uina ist zwar spektakurlär, aber biketechnischs ist der Costainas meiner Meinung nach schöner. Val d´Uina ist erst sacksteil, dann kommt das Schiebestück, dann ein Trail, der bergauf schon recht anspruchsvoll ist. Wenn man da konditionell am Limit ist, ist nix mehr mit Fahren. Schaut auch mal im Netz nach Veranstaltungen in den Etappenorten, es gibt immer mal wieder Marathons oder Motorradtreffen, dann wird´s mit der Unterkunft noch enger.


----------



## karstb (28. April 2010)

Statt mit dem teuren Shuttle kannst du auch einfach mit einem der späteren Züge fahren (nicht so voll) und dann gleich weiter mit dem Nachtzug von München (22:40) nach Hamburg. Sehr komfortabel und bei rectzeitiger Buchung sehr günstig.


----------



## flocu (28. April 2010)

Die Joe-Route war mein erster AlpenX und die kann man auch Normalsterblichen getrost weiterempfehlen. Dass der erste AlpenX der beste wird, ist unabhängig von der Route ziemlich wahrscheinlich (-;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radhalter (29. April 2010)

Zum Thema "Aufstiegshilfen bei der Albrecht-Route": das Seilbahn-Stück bei Ischgl ist ja schon erwähnt - das bringt ca. 240Hm, man umgeht ein steileres Asphaltstück - bis zur Bodenalpe oder Heidelberger Hütte fährt man dann sowieso. Ab Scuol geht ein Postbus nach S-Charl und das lohnt dann schon. Ab da muss man eigentlich die Route variieren, was aber echt gut geht (z.B. ab Torri di Fraele runter nach Bormio). 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kommt dann ab Dimaro eine Bahnlinie, die dann eine rigide Abkürzung zuläßt. 

Das wird bestimmt großartig. Ach ja, beim Reservieren hab ich das so gemacht: die ersten beiden Nächte hab ich reserviert (Landeck und Bodenalpe), ab da hab ich immer um Mittag herum angerufen, ob was frei ist - manchmal auch am Vortag. Schließlich weiß man ja nicht immer genau, wie man beinander ist. Und dann kommt man in Ortschaften, die echt jede Menge Unterkünfte bieten - manche davon auch rehct speziell, aber bei einer Nacht

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Fubbes (29. April 2010)

Bzgl. zwei Flaschen kann ich nur sagen, kauft euch vernünftige Fahrräder 
Ich habe mir mein Fully jedenfalls so ausgesucht. Die zwei Flaschen brauche ich auch, wobei das von der Route abhängt. Sowohl Joe als auch Albrecht bieten reichlich Möglichkeiten zum Nachfüllen. (Am Ortigara sähe das schon anders aus, gell Elmar)

Ob der erste AlpenX der beste wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Es wird auf jeden Fall der intensivste! Keine der folgenden Touren haben solche Eindrücke hinterlassen. Und so komisch es ist: Regentage hinterlassen die bleibensten Erinnerungen, zumindest bei mir.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## tomtomba (1. Mai 2010)

Wir sind 2008 auch als Anfänger aus dem "Taunus" gleich die Joe Route gefahren und auch in 7 Tagen, das hat bis auf den 3 Tag sehr gut geklappt. Evtl. solltet Ihr am 2 Tag versuchen bis Ischgl zu kommen und dort zu übernachten, das nimmt dem 3 Tag ein wenig den Schrecken. 
Trinkflaschen: Wir hatten alle eine volle am Rad und dann immer eine seitlich außen am Rucksack, je nach Verfügbarkeit war die eben mal voll oder eben leer, aber ich hab mich schon manchmal über die 2 Flasche gefreut. 
Rückfahrt. 
Fahrt Ihr bis Oberstdorf mit dem Auto ? 
Wenn ja würde ich mal überlegen das Auto bringen zu lassen. Uns hat das 190 Öcken gekosetet. Der entscheidende Vorteil sind die frischen Klamotten die dann im Auto liegen  
Außerdem geht dann die Rückfahrt deutlich schneller und entspannter. 
Auto Shuttle bieten alle gängigen shutteldienste auch an. 
Viel Spaß 
lg Tom

PS.gerne mehr per PM oder Mail


----------



## og.echnaton (3. Mai 2010)

wir wollten mit dem Auto nach Oberstdorf/Garmisch fahren. Das mit dem Auto bringen lassen hatte ich auch schon überlegt, nur bin ich noch nicht so sicher ob ich mein auto unbedingt jemand anderes anvertrauen könnte.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (3. Mai 2010)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> wir wollten mit dem Auto nach Oberstdorf/Garmisch fahren. Das mit dem Auto bringen lassen hatte ich auch schon überlegt, nur bin ich noch nicht so sicher ob ich mein auto unbedingt jemand anderes anvertrauen könnte.



dann fährt ihr halt selber bis Oberstdorf und von Riva aus nimmt Ihr den Bus-Shuttle zurück... 

Fahren ja fast jeden Tag welche zurück nach Deutschland....


----------



## tomtomba (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte da auch erst Manschetten, zumal das ein FZ der Premiumklasse war, das zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch kein Jahr alt war. Aber es war alles superprofessionell organisiert. 
Der Shuttler hat immer regelmäßig ne sms geschickt, wo das Auto gerade steht. 
Am vorletzten Tag hat er nochmal gesmsd ob er denn das Auto auch wie geplant in Riva auf den Parklatz des Hotel xyz stellen soll, oder ob wir vielleicht abgebrochen haben und er uns sonstwo abholen soll. www.transalp-shuttle.de. 
Der ist echt emfpehlenswert. 
Ich hatte damals extra mit meiner Versicherung gesprochen und sogar offiziell das Go für dieses Procedere incl. Versicherungsschutz bekommen. 
Spaßeshalber hatte ich den Boardcomputer genulllt und die Angaben über Verbrauch und Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit waren auch sehr aufschlußreich. So wenig hab ich noch nie mit der Kiste gebraucht  

Wenn Du möchtest gerne mehr per KM 
(hab auch die gps Tracks der Strecke) 
lg 
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## og.echnaton (4. Mai 2010)

So vielen dank schonmal an alle. Man sieht langsam Licht am Ende des Tunnels... 

Brauch man eigentlich zwingend einen GPS oder kann man die Routen (speziell Albrecht oder Joe) anhand der Tourbooks so, ohne große Problem, durchfahren? Besitzen nämlich kein GPS und ich wollte jetzt nicht nochal 500 euro für ein gps ausgeben.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (4. Mai 2010)

für die routen brauchst du ganz sicher kein GPS, transalp vor 15 jahren ging ja auch ohne GPS. ggf. ist's für dich eine hilfe, GPS dabei zu haben, aber wer karten und schilder lesen kann, findet das auch ohne GPS. allzu knifflige verzweigungen gibt's bei den "standard-routen" auch nicht wirklich, oft geht's stundenlang einer markierung / einem beschilderten ziel nach.

kannst die anschaffung also getrost sein lassen für diese touren.


----------



## og.echnaton (4. Mai 2010)

super. 

je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto warscheinlicher wird es, dass wir dir Standard Albrecht Route nachfahren. Ist recht easy, einigermassen überschaubar, ausserdem gibt es roadbooks etc. recht ausfürlich schon. 

Es geht ja auch darum nicht permanent am limit zu fahren sondern die Fahrt auch zu geniessen... und abends auchmal ein oder zwei bierchen zu trinken....


----------



## mw.dd (4. Mai 2010)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> super.
> 
> je mehr ich drüber nachdenke, desto warscheinlicher wird es, dass wir dir Standard Albrecht Route nachfahren. Ist recht easy, einigermassen überschaubar, ausserdem gibt es roadbooks etc. recht ausfürlich schon.
> 
> Es geht ja auch darum nicht permanent am limit zu fahren sondern die Fahrt auch zu geniessen... und abends auchmal ein oder zwei bierchen zu trinken....



Die Albrecht-Route ist zwar zu schaffen, easy ist sie aber nicht... Seid Ihr schon mal 2000hm an einem Tag gefahren? Oder fahrt Ihr wenigstens ab und zu mal 1000?

GPS-Geräte kann man auch ausleihen; oder für 200 kaufen. Es geht auch ohne, mit ist aber einfacher...


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (5. Mai 2010)

mit GPS ist es einfacher und angenehm. Ich benutze es auch gerne... aber Jungs... was macht ihr wenn es mal ausfällt??? Auch wenn die Strecken überschaubar sind... ein wenig Orientierungssinn braucht man schon.

Ich bin also immer noch ein Freund der Karten... auf mehrere Leute verteilt fallen sie gar nicht ins Gewicht.

Denkt bitte daran... die Alpen sind trotzdem kein Spielplatz.

Aber trotzdem ganz viel spaß beim biken.....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## og.echnaton (5. Mai 2010)

Das auch die Albrechtroute nicht leicht wird ist auch klar. Also 2.000hm an einem Tag haben wir schon gemacht. allerdings nicht am stück.. über ca. 70 km verteilt. 

Mit dem GPS: Wenn Kohle da ist, macht  das schon Sinn (immer zusammen mit Karten). Wenn nicht müssen halt nur Karten ausreichen.


----------



## tintinMUC (5. Mai 2010)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch darum nicht permanent am limit zu fahren sondern die Fahrt auch zu geniessen... und abends auchmal ein oder zwei bierchen zu trinken....



das unterschreibe ich sofort


----------



## pixelquantec (5. Mai 2010)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall empfehlen, vorher 3 Tage hintereinander mal 1500 + x Hm zu fahren. Im Harz z.B.. Ein paar hundert Hm am Stück kann man nicht mit Höhenmetersammeln in den z.B. Harburger Bergen vergleichen.


----------



## OptiMist (6. Mai 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall empfehlen, vorher 3 Tage hintereinander mal 1500 + x Hm zu fahren. Im Harz z.B.. Ein paar hundert Hm am Stück kann man nicht mit Höhenmetersammeln in den z.B. Harburger Bergen vergleichen.



Dazu kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung in den Brandenburger Bergen sagen, keine Panik.
Es ist sogar ehr so das die gesammelten kurzen Höhenmeter schlimmer sind als lange Strecken am Stück.
Vom Gefühl her finde ich immer das 1000hm bei mir etwa 2000 in den Alpen entsprechen.
Einfach bischen Trainieren dann klappt das genz locker.


----------



## pedale3 (6. Mai 2010)

...die Albrecht Route wird in dem Bike Sonderheft Alpentouren mal wieder durchgekaut. Ggf. finden sich dort für 5 noch ein paar aktuelle Anregungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Mai 2010)

OptiMist schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung in den Brandenburger Bergen sagen, keine Panik.
> Es ist sogar ehr so das die gesammelten kurzen Höhenmeter schlimmer sind als lange Strecken am Stück.
> Vom Gefühl her finde ich immer das 1000hm bei mir etwa 2000 in den Alpen entsprechen.
> Einfach bischen Trainieren dann klappt das genz locker.



Aber biketechnisch hast du gut aufgerüstet, wie ich sehe?  Schon in den Alpen ausprobiert? Aber das Rocky ist schon noch aktiv, oder?


----------



## og.echnaton (7. Mai 2010)

Also wir fahren recht regelmäßig in den Harz. So auch diese WE. Es wird sicherlich etwas "frischer" werden. Aber so, 60-70 km und um die 1.500 HM haben wir dann auch schon gemacht. 

Das Bike Heft habe ich auch gekauft. (Eigentlich ne ziemliche Frechheit. Alle Artikel aus früheren Heften zusammen getragen. ....es war eigentlich mal eine gute Zeitschrift..... )


----------



## tintinMUC (7. Mai 2010)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> Das Bike Heft habe ich auch gekauft. (Eigentlich ne ziemliche Frechheit. Alle Artikel aus früheren Heften zusammen getragen. ....es war eigentlich mal eine gute Zeitschrift..... )


na da geben sich MB und bike-Magazin nix ... es gibt halt nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Touren, über die es sich lohnt zu berichten. und die haben sie halt nach 15 Jahren alle schon 2mal durch. Also die alte Kamellen wieder aufwärmn .. warum auch nicht? Die Touren sind ja auch immer noch schön


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (9. Mai 2010)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> na da geben sich MB und bike-Magazin nix ... es gibt halt nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Touren, über die es sich lohnt zu berichten. und die haben sie halt nach 15 Jahren alle schon 2mal durch. Also die alte Kamellen wieder aufwärmn .. warum auch nicht? Die Touren sind ja auch immer noch schön



Das stimmt  ich freu mich immer wieder auf neue Aspekte auch bei den alten Touren.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## og.echnaton (22. Juli 2010)

falls es jemanden interessiert: 
wir haben jetzt eigentlich die planungen durch. 

Wir fahren ja die Albrecht Tour. 

Haben uns das Kartenmaterial besorgt und leihen uns einen GPS aus. Das Auto wird mit einem Shuttle an den Gardasee gebracht. Kostet EUR 160. Ich denke mit neuen/frischen Sachen nach einer Woche ist das schon deutlich lässiger...

Die erste Nacht vor Beginn der Tour übernachten wir noch in Garmisch. Nach der Tour noch zwei Tage am Gardasee (auf den Tremalzo muss man ja nochmal hoch...). Hotels sind fast alle gebucht. Leider haben wir für die Übernachtung nach dem zweiten tag ein Hotel direkt in Ischgl. Also entweder wird der dritte Tag nochmal anstrengender oder wir nehmen den Lift aus Ischgl bis zur Mittelstation und dann zur Heidelberger Hütte bzw. Fimberpass. Kann man da evtl. auch noch höher liften und quasi "runterrollen"? 

Equipment ist alles soweit da, nur noch eine lange Regenhose, Helmüberzug und evtl. noch Schuhüberzieher fehlen. 
Fitnessstand..naja.. könnte immer besser sein  man sieht sich dann unterwegs...


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2010)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> Also entweder wird der dritte Tag nochmal anstrengender oder wir nehmen den Lift aus Ischgl bis zur Mittelstation und dann zur Heidelberger Hütte bzw. Fimberpass. Kann man da evtl. auch noch höher liften und quasi "runterrollen"?


Servus!
Man kann höher mit dem Lift, macht aber keinen Sinn wenn man zum Fimbapass will. Hart ist in Ischgl nur die Strecke von der Ortschaft bis zur Mittelstation. Danach dingelt man recht gemütlich bis zur Heidelberger. Wenn man an diesem Tag noch einiges machen will, ist das sicher eine gute Option um Kraft zu sparen, weil landschaftlich gibt dieser Abschnitt gar nichts her.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (27. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Man kann höher mit dem Lift, macht aber keinen Sinn wenn man zum Fimbapass will. Hart ist in Ischgl nur die Strecke von der Ortschaft bis zur Mittelstation. Danach dingelt man recht gemütlich bis zur Heidelberger. Wenn man an diesem Tag noch einiges machen will, ist das sicher eine gute Option um Kraft zu sparen, weil landschaftlich gibt dieser Abschnitt gar nichts her.




Das stimmt... ich hab geflucht von Ischgl aus bis zur Mittelstation. Geht ja gleich satt los. Aber danach war es bis zur Heidelbergerhütte ein entspanntes Radeln


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Juli 2010)

Wobei man sich bißl leichter tut, wenn man die Asphaltstraße auf der rechten Talseite nimmt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wobei man sich bißl leichter tut, wenn man die Asphaltstraße auf der rechten Talseite nimmt.


Die habe ich genommen und immer noch geflucht wie ein Rohrspatz.

... und so unterschiedlich sind die Aufnahmen an einem Tag:

Kurz nach der Heilbronner.





Gscheit den Daumen raus.


Kurz vor der Heidelberger:




Keine Kraft mehr für den Daumen. Schieben dort wo es flach ist. Mensch war mir der Tag zu hart.  War aber von den Eckdaten her der einfachste Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zorro123 (27. Juli 2010)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Man kann höher mit dem Lift, macht aber keinen Sinn wenn man zum Fimbapass will. Hart ist in Ischgl nur die Strecke von der Ortschaft bis zur Mittelstation. Danach dingelt man recht gemütlich bis zur Heidelberger. Wenn man an diesem Tag noch einiges machen will, ist das sicher eine gute Option um Kraft zu sparen, weil landschaftlich gibt dieser Abschnitt gar nichts her.


 
Wir wollten 2007, weil spät dran auch mit der Seilbahn rauf. Silvrettabahn <== Wartung.

Pardatschgratbahn lief, wir da rauf und netter Schotterdownhill runter zur Idalpe. Dann auf ausgelegten Planken über Hochmoore ins Höllental und dann das Radl über die Paznauner Taja (Skiabfahrt Marke dunkelrot) drüberwuchten. Dann endlich runter zur Bodenalpe.

Fazit: Mehr Zeit vernichtet als gewonnen und letztendlich wars anstrengender als die Auffahrt von Ischgl.

Dumm gelaufen, aber wenigstens war dann die Heidelbergerhütte leer, bis wir dahinkamen. 

Grüße und haltet den Vorbau steif


----------



## og.echnaton (27. Juli 2010)

also wir bauen fest drauf, dass die bahn offen hat.


----------



## uncletoby (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo, Ich hatte vom 27.Juni bis zum 2. Juli die Alpenüberquerung zum erstenmal gemacht! Ich kann dir nur sagen eine gute Kondi ist der beste Erfolg zum erreichen deines Zieles! Gefahren bin ich die JOE Route! Es war echt GEIL   
Bzgl. der Bahnen in Ischgl brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, um diese Zeit haben die Hochbetrieb. Es gibt 2 Bahnen die zur Mittelstation hinaufführen, daher keine Angst! Es gibt für die Gäste der Heidelberger Hütte einen Gepäckservice! Ich persönlich hatte in der Bodenalpe übernachtet. 

Bzgl. dem Trinken hatte ich 2 Flaschen 0,75l + 1l dabei! Es rinnt überall das Wasser (TRINKWASSER) von den Bergen herunter! Und dabei kommst du jeden Tag einen Lebensmittelgeschäft vorbei wo du auch die wichtigsten Dinge erhälst!

Das Gesamtgewicht vom Rucksack betrug ohne Lebensmittel 5,8 kg. Dabei hatte ich einen Regenjacke + Hose, Helmüberzug +  Überschuhen! 2 Unterhosen, 3 Paar Socken, Reservetrikot, Fleecejacke Löffler(350gramm), Fingerhandschuhe, Strinband, Bandana, für den Abend nütze ich eine Berhose (Zipp) ein schwarzes T-Shirt (alles Funktionsmaterial von Skinfit) und Flip Flop Schuhe. Die wichtigsten Utensilien zur Körperpflege und das wars. Nicht zu vergessen ein ERSTE HILFE Paket (Deuter) für das Radservice hatte ich eine Satteltasche von Top-Peak. Mit Reserveschlauch, Kabelbinder, Flickzeug, Miniwerkzeug, etc.

Ich hatte auf der ganzen Strecke keinerlei tech. Probleme gehabt! Keinen Platten etc.  

Ich wünsche dir viel Spass für deine Tour! 

Gruß


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juli 2010)

uncletoby schrieb:


> ... Es rinnt überall das Wasser (TRINKWASSER) von den Bergen herunter!...


Wenn jetzt gebratene Hühner auch noch herum fliegen würden, wäre ich im Paradies zuhause.


----------



## og.echnaton (16. August 2010)

also mein fazit, wir sind freitag abend zurÃ¼ck gekommen (bin bin immernoch geflashed!). Vielen Dank vorher schonmal fÃ¼r die ganzen Tipps: 

Wir hatten scheinbar alles bei unserem ersten Alpencross. Dauerregen, Schnee, KÃ¤lte, StÃ¼rze, Bruch (am Material), WÃ¤rme, blaue Flecken, Rumgezickeâ¦.. Grandiose ausblicke, Traumabfahrten, sehen was man selber zu leisten im Stande ist, neue Gebiete fÃ¼r zukÃ¼nftige tourenâ¦und? 

    Am Ende war ALLES gut, als wir dann den Lago gesehen habenâ¦ 
  ---
  (und dann furchtbar stinkend am Hotel an kamen, und unsere Nachbarn (bayern) zu einander meinten: âSeht mal, dass sind ja richtige biker, die sind ja ganz schmutzig â¦â J 


  Absolut herausragend, muss deswegen extra erwÃ¤hnt werden:

  -          Hotel Stelvio in St. Maria: Als wir dort mit einem kaputten Rad und einer âkaputtenâ Person ankamen hat uns Massimo eingepackt und sofort zu seinem Buddy in Fahrradladen gekarrt (gegen 20.00 Uhr). Am nÃ¤chsten Morgen dann sogar noch ins Krankenhaus. 
  -          Transalp-shuttle.com: Als wir Probleme hatten, waren die auch gut zu erreichen und haben uns weitergeholfen. 
  -          Hotel Santoni, Torbole: Tolles Hotel fÃ¼r Biker, super Konzept. Man fÃ¼hlt sich sehr gut aufgehoben. 
  -          Der Gardasee: Absoluter Traum. Ãberall Bikerâ¦. 

  Wetter: 
  -          Die ersten beiden Tage Regen und KÃ¤lte. Ich habe persÃ¶nlich das ganze Gerede von KÃ¤lte usw. fast fÃ¼r quatsch gehalten. Aber die ersten beiden Tagen hatten wir zwischen 4-9 grad. Das zerrte dann irgendwann auch ziemlich an den Nerven. Schnee Heilbronner HÃ¼tte und auf dem Fimbapass. Danach war das Wetter ganz gut. Auf dem Weg zum Gavia Pass aber wieder recht kalt, windig und dunkel (da Schattenseite).  OK, am Gardasee hat es dermaÃen krass geregnet und gewittert, da war leider auch nichts mit dem Tremalzzo.  DafÃ¼r ging aber umso mehr an der Bar. 

  Equipment:
  -          Den ersten Tag hat es durchgeregnet. Wir waren bis auf die Knochen nass. Ich hatte eine Gore Alp X Jacke und eine "normale" Jeantex Regenhose. Haben gut funktioniert.  Mit die beste Investition war aber eine Regenhaube fÃ¼r den Helm. Positiv war auch der RegenÃ¼berzug des Rucksacks. Was fehlte waren wasserdichte oder Neo-Socken. Meine FÃ¼sse waren durchgehend nass und kalt. Am KÃ¶rper war ich auch Ã¼berall nass (halt von innen). Aber Regenhose und Jacke haben einen GroÃteil des Windes abgehalten. Die Softshell Jacken von meinen beiden Kumpels waren auch nach 2-3 Stunden komplett durch und die beiden haben noch mehr gefroren. Fazit: Am besten Softshell UND eine Regenjacke mitnehmen.
  -          Rad: Ich war mit einem Fully (Canyon Nerve AM) unterwegs. Bei den langen Auffahrten kann man sich durchaus die Frage stellen, ob es nicht sogar mit einem Hardtail mehr Sinn macht. 
  -          Pedale: Hatte normale XT SPD Pedale. Ich werde aber auf DH Pedale umsteigen. Macht imho mehr Sinn. 
  -          Versenkbare SattelstÃ¼tze: WÃ¤re toll so eine von Crank Brother, SRAM oder so zu haben. Bringt einfach mehr Sicherheit. Werde ich mir wahrscheinlich zum Ende des Jahres kaufen. 
  -          Rucksack Vaude Transalp 30+5 hat funktioniert wie er sollte.  Mehr als genÃ¼gend Platz. 
  -          Klamotten: Im Hotel abends in Grosio hÃ¤tte ich mir tollere Sachen gewÃ¼nscht. Schuhe haben funktioniert. Ich hatte FlipFlops dabei. Nicht so optimal. Meine beiden Kumpels hatten so Neopren Badeschuhe dabei. Die gehen Abends sogar fast als ânormaleâ Schuhe durch. AuÃerdem noch zum Baden im See geeignet.
  -          Assos Chamois: Tolle Sache fÃ¼r den Po
  -          Dicker Reife mit 2,4ââ: Tolle Sache. Bei 2 Bar kein Problem mit DurchschlÃ¤gen. 
  -          Microfleece: FÃ¼r Abends und tagsÃ¼ber bei kalten Abfahrten usw.  War immer top. 
  -          Bikes: Haben alle funktioniert. Keine, nicht Unfall-bedingten, AusfÃ¤lle. 150 mm vorne waren schon gut fÃ¼r die recht ruppigen Abfahrten.  Eine Flasche am Rahmen, die andere dann im Rucksack. 
  -          GPS: Hatten eine Garmin Etrex vista HXT (oder wie der heisst) mit. War mein erster Bike GPS. War top. Haben die Karten kaum hervorholen mÃ¼ssen. 
  -           
  Fitnesstand / Fahrtechnik: 
  -          Die Fitness hÃ¤tte mehr sein kÃ¶nnen/mÃ¼ssen . Die langen Auffahrten waren schon eine Qual.
  -          Die Abfahrten vom Montozzo und Fimbapass waren auf keinen Fall leicht. Gesunden Respekt hatten wir Alle.  Am besten ging das immer noch mit viel Speed und Flow Ã¼ber die Stufen/Brocken hinweg zu gleiten. Man sollte schon wissen was man tut und sich nicht Ã¼berschÃ¤tzen und im Zweifel lieber mal schieben (auch bergab), als zu viel zu riskieren. Wir mussten auf Grund von StÃ¼rzen (wegen zu aggressiven Fahrens) am dritten Tag in Scoul Schluss machen und sind mit Bus und Bahn nach Santa Maria. 

  Team: 
  -          Nach so einer Tour wird man seine Freunde sehr gut âkennenâ. Es gab sehr viele Stressmomente und auch rumgezicke. Gerade wenn alle geschafft waren. 

  Tipps fÃ¼r die Zukunft:
  -          Vielleicht noch ein paar WechselschaltzÃ¼ge. Haben uns alle drei die derartig verdreckt. Teilweise nur noch sehr mÃ¤Ãige Schaltperformance. 
  -          Fitt sein  
  -          Ich wÃ¼rde nur die ersten beiden Tagen vorreservieren. Und vielleicht ein Hotel am Gardasee. Es war trotz Hochsaison, recht leer. Man ist so bei SchÃ¤den, Verletzungen, Wetter, tollen Trails etc. doch viel flexibler. 

  Was wird bleiben: Krasse Bikereise. Solche Erlebnisseâ¦unglaublichâ¦ FÃ¼r jeden zu Empfehlenâ¦. Hat riesig SpaÃ gebracht und den Horizont erweitert (nicht nur in Mountainbike Hinsicht). Der Stress und die Anstrengungen waren am Ende vergessen.  Und der Gardasee am Ende - > Ein wahrer Traum .


----------



## uncletoby (16. August 2010)

Gratuliere, Respekt, wenns in den Bergen kalt ist, ist das eine Sache! Wie ich lesen konnte hatte es das Wetter mit euch nicht gut gemeint! Aber was solls, der Weg war das Ziel, du hast es mit deinen Freunden erreicht! Vielleicht beim nächsten mal gibt es nur Sonnenschein! Wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg beim biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (16. August 2010)

Danke für die Schilderung deiner Eindrücke. Das ruft Erinnerungen an die erste eigene Tour wach. Auch die Erfahrungen mit dem Wetter.
Aber: ich schätze gerade bei Auffahrten (die machen gut 80% einer Alpentour aus) den Genuss einer Hinterradfederung. Im ersten Gang bei steilstem Schotter kann ich das Gehoppele eines Hardtails gar nicht gebrauchen. 
Fitness hilft zwar tatsächlich, kann aber mit Motivation wett gemacht werden. Diesen Effekt nutze ich schon seit Jahren 
Wo du absolut richtig liegst: Harmonie in der Truppe ist wichtig. Wer bei zu langen Auffahrten, Regen oder Tragepassagen die Laune zu schnell verliert, sollte zu Hause bleiben. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Verneracer (16. August 2010)

Hallo og.echnaton,

glückwunsch zur absolvierten Tour 

Ich möchte am 27.08.2010 auf die Albrecht Route starten und habe jetzt nach deinem packenden Bericht gleich noch mehr Lust loszufahren.

Ich wünsche mir nur ein etwas wärmeres Wetter - gegen ein Schauer ab und zu hätte ich ja nichts....

Habt ihr die Route wie im Roadbook beschrieben vorgefunden - oder gibt es aktuell einige Änderungen zu berücksichtigen???

Ich werde Solo fahren ohne Zimmerreservierung und habe nach hinten raus aber einige Tage als Puffer - allerdings schwebt mir ein Finish von Mad. di Campiglio über den Tremalzo vor.

Viel Spaß beim Biken weiterhin

Verneracer


----------



## pixelquantec (16. August 2010)

@og.echnaton
Ist doch schön, wenn am Ende doch alles gepasst hat. Wir sind eine Woche vorher gefahren und hatten nur einen und einen halben Tag Regen. Sonst nur Postkartenwetter.

Wenn ich nicht 1000 km Anfahrt hätte, würde ich dort sicher oft ein verlängertes Wochende machen.


----------



## og.echnaton (16. August 2010)

btw. am Anfang Empfand ich die Anstrengungen schon fast als Schock. Am Gavia Pass hatte ich kaum noch Saft. Dann wurds besser. Der Montozzo ging dann schon besser. Der letzte Tag mit dem Bärenpass war sogar noch leichter. Wir sind dann sogar noch die Variante über den Monte Ballino gefahren (wobei ich die sicht nun nicht so lässig fand). 

btw. 2: das essen in Italien: Mama Mia kann man nur sagen. Super und günsitg. Pizza Mittags in Bormio. Eine Margaritha hat EUR 4 gekostet (Ganz anderes Kaliber...Wenn man am Tag voher noch in der Schweiz war..). Ein riesen Teil. Und krass lecker... 

@vernerracer: Also, wir sind am vierten Tag die Variante über Bormio gefahren (Auf grund von den o.g. Stürzen auf der Fimbapass Abfahrt). Da war dann eine Straße die unten am Fluss entlang gehen sollte. Das muss bei Cepina oder danach gewesen sein. Die war aber dicht weil der Fluss gerade zugeschüttet/umgeleitet wird. Mussten dann noch ordentlich Serpentinen bergauf fahren. Ca. 200hm oder so. Das war die Landstraße oberhalb. Irgendwann trifft die wieder auf die Variante. Wenn mans weiss warscheinlich nicht ganz schlimm. So aber recht nervig da wir dachten, dass es nur noch bergab gehen wird.


----------



## Matze. (17. August 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Danke für die Schilderung deiner Eindrücke. Das ruft Erinnerungen an die erste eigene Tour wach. Auch die Erfahrungen mit dem Wetter.
> Aber: ich schätze gerade bei Auffahrten (die machen gut 80% einer Alpentour aus) den Genuss einer Hinterradfederung. Im ersten Gang bei steilstem Schotter kann ich das Gehoppele eines Hardtails gar nicht gebrauchen.
> Fitness hilft zwar tatsächlich, kann aber mit Motivation wett gemacht werden. Diesen Effekt nutze ich schon seit Jahren
> Wo du absolut richtig liegst: Harmonie in der Truppe ist wichtig. Wer bei zu langen Auffahrten, Regen oder Tragepassagen die Laune zu schnell verliert, sollte zu Hause bleiben.
> ...




Hallo Fubbes, habe gerade die Tage mal wieder deine HP besucht, sind wohl nur Erinnerungen an die großen Bike-Zeiten oder.



> Ich werde Solo fahren ohne Zimmerreservierung und habe nach hinten raus aber einige Tage als Puffer - allerdings schwebt mir ein Finish von Mad. di Campiglio über den Tremalzo vor.



Wenn Zeit genug ist, immer den Tremalzo mitnehmen, ein besseres Finish bei einer Mehrtagestour gibt es nicht. Wenn die Zeit nicht reicht, zu Hause anrufen und sagen: "Es ist was dazwischen gekommen"




> das essen in Italien: Mama Mia kann man nur sagen. Super und günsitg. Pizza Mittags in Bormio. Eine Margaritha hat EUR 4 gekostet (Ganz anderes Kaliber...Wenn man am Tag voher noch in der Schweiz war..). Ein riesen Teil. Und krass lecker...



So ging es uns auch, es ist schon schlimm was die Schweizer für Preise aufrufen und dann bekommt man als Wechselgeld auch auch noch Forinth...äh Franken
Was waren wir froh am dritten Tag in Italien zu sein


----------



## uncletoby (17. August 2010)

Das ist mir auf der Alpe Dadiant am Weg zur Unia Schlucht passiert. Da wollte die Sennerin keine Franken annehmen, Sie sagte uros sind mir lieber!  Das passiert mir öfters in der Schweiz so! Bin beruflich viel da! 
Darum habe ich Franken mit genommen, so konnte ich alles mit SFR zahlen! 
Die Schweiz, speziell dieses 3 Länder Eck will ein Touristenland sein, und gibt nur Franken zurück! Die sollten um die Ecke nach Samnaun schauen, da wird alles angenommen und auch in der bezahlten Wärhung zurückbezahlt! Da darf man sich nicht Wundern wenn die Schweizer großteils Ihren wohlverdienten Urlaub in Italien, Österreich od im Allgaü verbringen. Dort bekommt man "Gute Leisteung um normalses Geld" !! GEL


----------



## og.echnaton (17. August 2010)

Also ich wollte jetzt hier nicht die Schweiz generell schlecht reden. Wir konnten überall mit Euro zahlen. Das Münstertal ist sicherlich eins der besten Basen für einen längeren Bikeurlaub. Auch das Essen ist dort super. Die haben so eine Salami dort; Lasik oder so, tolle Sache  
Es ist halt alles etwas teurer.


----------



## Fubbes (17. August 2010)

Matze. schrieb:


> Hallo Fubbes, habe gerade die Tage mal wieder deine HP besucht, sind wohl nur Erinnerungen an die großen Bike-Zeiten oder.


Was meinst du damit? Die letzte Tourenbeschreibung ist von 2009. Diese ist bei Transalbi sogar als Buch erhältlich. Davor habe ich wegen zweier neuer Familienmitglieder etwas kürzere Touren gemacht, die ich nicht so richtig würdig zu beschreiben fand. Dieses Jahr gab's einen Süd-Wessix mit Start in Susa. Bericht kommt gegen Weihnachten. Also alles bestens 


Matze. schrieb:


> So ging es uns auch, es ist schon schlimm was die Schweizer für Preise aufrufen und dann bekommt man als Wechselgeld auch auch noch Forinth...äh Franken
> Was waren wir froh am dritten Tag in Italien zu sein


Naja, Italien ist auch nicht generell günstig, gerade im Einfalltrichter Richtung Gardasee finde ich es teilweise unangenehm. Dieses Jahr in den cottischen Alpen war es aber schon sehr günstig. HP unter 40  die Regel.
Und bzgl. Schweiz: wenn man die Übernachtungen vorher gescheit recherchiert und mittags am Supermarkt isst, kommt ein Schweiz-Cross kein bisschen teurer. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Fette Qualle (17. August 2010)

Gratulation an og.echnaton!

3 Sachen, die ich besonders cool finde:

1. aus Deinem Bericht wird deutlich, dass Ihr wirklich echte ups and downs hattet - aber am Ende habt Ihr´s geschafft, und darauf könnt Ihr stolz sein. 

2. Du nutzt dieses Forum nicht wie manch anderer primär um Infos zu saugen, sondern teilst Deine Erfahrungen hinterher auch mit. Davon lebt ein Forum! 

3. du nennst aus erster Hand Unternehmen, mit denen Ihr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt habt - auch davon können andere profitieren.

Also, danke für Deinen Bericht!


----------

